# Who would your V go to if something happened to you?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I know, kind of a morbid topic but my husband and I were talking about it this morning. We don't have children so it is something that we felt be known just in case.

We went back and forth to family members but when it really came down to it, we felt our best choice is our breeder. We know that Ruby would be in the best hands with them. They are very much a part of our life and she would be happy to be with other V's.

What would you do?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh, this topic freaks me out. Honestly, my boy is a handful. Big time. he's a it easier now that he's almost 7 but it would be tough, especially since we wouldn't want them separated. Ever. I tend to think maybe their dogsitter/dog walker - he adores my dogs. But, he has 2 dogs of his own and he's not one for all of the outdorr hiking, swimming, mountain biking, frisbee playing etc. we do with them. He's an on-leash only guy so that just wouldn't work. We have friends who love our dogs but they have other dog(s) or young kids (both of which which Flynn doesn't always mesh with). My mother-in-law adores Flynn but she too doesn't have an active lifestyle. Our breeder has had a serious medical accident and is not capable of taking them (plus, she only bred Luna, not Flynn). Flynn could potentially go back to his breeder (but as I said, we wouldn't want to separate them) and his life would change dramatically as he'd become more of a hunting dog with a pack of V's, and not the spoiled family pet he is now. 

Honestly, I think we'd need to find another couple exactly like us (active, childless, spoils them and treats them like children etc.) but I don't think that's realistic so I just hope and pray we are never faced with this situation.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd try to find somebody from this forum; somebody here typically is V-smart, or at least V-aware.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE will go to Rabbit - he gets to hunt over PIKE not live with him - why should his life be so easy AFTER I'm gone LOL


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My first preference would be my parents. If they couldn't care for Riley, I'd definitely want someone from the forum to have her. 

That reminds me... we need to write up our wills.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't even want to think about this but if for any reason we wouldn't be able to look after Elza anymore we would have to give her back to the breeder. (it's in our contract with them) Or talk to them if we have found someone to take her. I would be happy for her to go back to our breeder, they are great people and I'm sure they could find a proper new home for Elza if ever needed be. 
But just even write about it makes my eyes water and I feel the tightening of my heart. :-[ :'(


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

kinda funny - I'm not sure I'd trust our breeder with our pup. They breed dogs; the dogs aren't family/pets.
I bet Aoife would get pretty lonely.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to start off the day with such a depressing post but I am a planner and over think everything ;D

We are very lucky that our breeder has her V's as pets but also does field trials every once in a while. I know many other ones have tons of dogs and not have them as pets.

Maybe we need to have a Wills section to bequeath our beloved V's to....lol


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it would be a toss up between our breeder Peter or someone here that was willing on the forum. I think Peter would do right by him. As much as my family adores Otto, I doubt they'd be willing to provide him with the proper lifestyle. It's unusual, but comforting to think that so many of us would trust strangers to care for our beloved companions. I think we all just share a common desire to keep these guys safe and fulfilled.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

This is a hard one. I guess it would be my in laws. My father in law is the only person I know who has a more active outdoor lifestyle than us. He would be able to take him running or hiking or biking every day, and they have a nice big property for him, but he is a handful, and would tie them down which I would feel incredibly guilty about...
Tough decision, will sit down with the hubby tonight to discuss.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hard question. It has to be someone who knows vizsla breed and is experienced with raising vizslas. 
Our Skyy bounced between homes and was crated most of her life until we found her: "Hyper, too much energy". She is the _sweetest_ girl and the most laid back vizsla I have ever seen. People always comment how calm she is (Max on other hand is a flying monkey). 
But - we walk 4-5 miles every single day, plus both dogs get off leash play time.

I would try to find somebody from this forum first, the other choice would be a local vizsla rescue.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Both our breeder and my parents have offered to take Gus if for any reason at any point we can't keep him...it is good to know that he will always have a good home no matter what  The breeder knows more about the breed, and Gus would have lots of land to run around on, but I don't think he would be as spoiled as he is now. With my parents, he may drive them crazy with his energy, but I know that he would be allowed to sleep in bed with them, under the covers of course  Gus LIVES for cuddling.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great thread! I still peruse the cats on petfinder.com occasionally. It's heartbreaking to see the number of cats posted because no other arrangements had been made before their guardians either passed away or became too sick to take care of them.

Savannah (and my kitty) will go to my Dad, but both my sister and a cousin who has met Savannah have said they would step up if needed.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

My general order is:

First it would go to my stepmother. I have no doubt that she would be unable to care for him permanently. But I also have no doubt that she would make sure that my instructions are followed out exactly, and that she would competently care for him in the interim.

The first person he would be offered to is the breeder. If she cannot take him, I would like his information posted on this forum, so that someone else who understands the breed can possibly give him a second home. And finally, if none of the above works, I would want her to notify her local Vizsla club/rescue, so that they can find him a proper home. I have made it clear that under no condition is she to abandon him at a shelter, particularly one that practices euthanasia. I want him to go to a breed-specific rescue, and I know many local Vizsla clubs also serve as rescues.

I'm a plan-ahead kind of girl. I have an entire file of "just in case" so my family doesn't have to figure it out on their own.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Vizsla Rescue Haven has a will/bequeath program to care for your Vizsla in the event of your passing. You might consider this in your planning. 

http://www.vizslarescuehaven.org/contribute.shtml


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Vizsla Rescue Haven has a will/bequeath program to care for your Vizsla in the event of your passing. You might consider this in your planning.
> 
> http://www.vizslarescuehaven.org/contribute.shtml


That's a good plan. I kept telling my kids the house and money was going to the dogs. That if they wanted to live with the dogs they would have to pay rent in the sum of daily runs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 3 children, none of which would be suitable for my pups to go to. My Ex wife is OK with just Ozkar 4 days per week, but I wouldn't want them with her as she is unreliable. My breeders would be OK, but wouldn't take Zsa Zsa my "oddly coloured Vizsla"..... 

I do have a friend with a farm and his dog is getting old, so that would be my choice if he was willing. He and his partner are good people, they hunt occasionally and the dogs would have house priveledges as well as acres and acres to chase fur and feathers. The pics I took on the weekend are from the farm........


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Being a single person with no offspring, I thought it was important to do my will fairly early on. My boy, Willie, would first go to my sister and brother-in-law. If for any reason they were unable to take care of him, my former husband (bachelor #2) has agreed to give him a good home. We are still friends and have a good relationship, but don't see each other very often. It's best that way. Mainly, though, I've asked everyone in my world to promise me that Willie would never have to go back to the dog pound or shelter.


----------

